# Goat walk



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I am lucky (and unlucky) enough to have 4 wheeler trails going through the back of our property. They can be annoying, but unlimited access to miles of trails! It is so fun! I love to bring out the 3 girls, and the dog out and we hike for hours at a time. The 2 cats usually tag along too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh how much fun! Those are BEAUTIFUL pictures! I bet all of you really enjoy those outings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I love it. We've only run into a couple 4-wheelers and they did great.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am happy for your goats (and you)!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I haven't taken the girls out to the field since last year, and they had a blast today! The babys are 3 weeks old tomorrow, and they had no problem keeping up with mom! Even had their first dirt bike encounter, which didn't go great, but they're fine.





































Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, that’s great! I hope the 4 wheel drivers are going to become more careful, looking out for cute baby goats!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What fun! Something about walking goats is just relaxing and of course the goats love it too! After all, the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful pictures! You can see they are enjoying their walk!


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice! Absolutely love the daily walks in our woods. Who needs dogs?!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What pleasure


----------

